# San Luis Pass Fishing and more help?



## TJCast (May 9, 2015)

I have rented a beach house for May 7th to the 14th for a family vacation on the north east side of San Luis Island. It is one of the beach houses right off Jolly Roger Road facing the Gulf. I hope this gives enough idea of where I will be setting up fishing camp for the week. The house has access to fish right in the back practically from the deck.

While there should I bother trying to fish different spots on San Luis Island or Galveston Island? 
Is there fishing difficulty in this general area because of currents, freshwater, etc?
Plus for off fishing topic any good suggestions for places to eat out, site see, or fun things to do?
I have family flying in from Maine, Massachusetts and Califorina to come visit. I don't know the area all to well because I just moved down to Victoria a year and a half ago. I know it is a lot but any suggestions from fishing to ideas of places/things to go out and experience are all welcome.

thank you


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

You'll want to be very very careful with the currents there. Several people drown in the pass every year. Anyone who wants to swim or wade fish the surf should head west down the beach.

If you are interested in wade fishing the bay, the back side of the pass on the Galveston side is pretty good with a good bottom. Park over by the first bay-side subdivision as you drive onto Galveston.

You'll probably be heading onto Galveston for dining out. Also, you can check out the State park on Galveston and take the walk through the marsh trail. And of course, head down to the historic/downtown area of Galveston, but that will be a 30 minute drive or more from where you are.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Great fishing and crabbing all around the pass on gulf and bayside. Any water activities in site of the bridge they need a life jacket. No exceptions!. Endless good eats in Galveston check yelp.


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

TJCast said:


> I have rented a beach house for May 7th to the 14th for a family vacation on the north east side of San Luis Island. It is one of the beach houses right off Jolly Roger Road facing the Gulf. I hope this gives enough idea of where I will be setting up fishing camp for the week. The house has access to fish right in the back practically from the deck.
> 
> While there should I bother trying to fish different spots on San Luis Island or Galveston Island?
> Is there fishing difficulty in this general area because of currents, freshwater, etc?
> ...


The fishing can be excellent at the pass. If it's blown out, head to the backside. Otherwise, fish the middle from the banks. If the upstate floods still have it jacked up or if the pass is extremely crowded, try the beaches toward Surfside. Personally, I prefer the ocean to the pass but mostly for aesthetic/relaxation/privacy reasons.

x3 to the caution about swimming there. It is not, I repeat not, safe for swimming. Even just wading there can be treacherous, in my opinion. A little ways down the beach and you'll be fine. Just no swimming at the pass, under any circumstances.

I'm not sure if Sunflower Cafe is still in Galveston but we like it for brunch/lunch. If you call ahead, they will pack you a picnic for the beach. There is also some little Italian joint down on the Strand that is pretty good for dinner. And Guido's, of course. I like Willy G's on the wharf but I think I'm in the minority. I bet locals can give you a better sense than I can, as I haven't eaten in Galveston in years.

If you happen to find yourself in Clute, however, and want some greasy spoon Mexican, do not hesitate to try El Toro.

Also, re: things to do. I think out-of-towners might enjoy the hurricane museum, even kids. I've been twice and would go again. And maybe the tall ship Alyssa. Also, I think it is cool to drive around old Galveston. I'm not into doing the whole historic house tour thing ('cause I'm there to fish), but if you do drive downtown, the tree carvings are pretty cool to check out: http://www.galveston.com/treesculpturetour/.

Have fun!


----------



## shutout (Mar 2, 2014)

The fishing for speckled trout can be outstanding in the surf directly out from Jolly Roger. I have had better luck in May than any other month in the Pass. My lure of preference in the Pass in May is a 3/4 oz. gold Johnson Sprite Spoon. I have had my best luck this time of year in the Pass on a late afternoon outgoing tide. Absolutely DO NOT go in the water w/o having a pfd on and do not allow children or dogs in the water there! If there are children and others that want to enjoy the beach and water take an easy 1-2 mile ride to the SW (on Blue Water Hwy) and take Entrance 6 or 5 to the beach. Fishing in the surf at those locations can be very good as well. At those locations I have always had better luck on a strong incoming tide. Good Luck!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

DONT wade in the pass, I have saved two people trying to wade there. And there are signs saving not to wade or swim there.
I have fished both sides of the pass and l like west side, I enter at access 5 and drive west looking for fish signs and she'll on the beach. Good luck.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

If Papas Pizza is still there, the Calzones are great!!


----------



## TJCast (May 9, 2015)

Thank you for the information. I wrote down the things to do besides fishing because I am sure my family will want to do more than catch fish.


----------



## rjr (Apr 27, 2006)

Your family might enjoy moody gardens too


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

You picked a good week to fish. The surf should be calm at the beginning of your trip. As far as freshwater run-off, west end of west bay doesn't have any rivers so it actually gets better when there is lots of run-off in Trinity and lower Galveston Bay.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Yes, sunfglower cafe is there, and mosquito grill a block ofver is good eats as well if you find yourself down by the strand or on the east end. See the Elissa, its cool.


----------



## olcolby (Jun 4, 2004)

For some local color take the Family to Kitty's Purple Cow resturaunt(on the Bluewater Highway in Surfside) for cheeseburgers or boiled shrimp one day at lunch time.


----------

